# Weiterhin kostenlose Rücksendungen ab 40 Euro Warenwert bei Caseking!



## Caseking-Mike (16. Juni 2014)

*Weiterhin kostenlose Rücksendungen ab 40 Euro Warenwert bei Caseking!*

*Weiterhin kostenlose Rücksendungen ab 40 Euro Warenwert bei Caseking!*

Caseking informiert: Im Zuge der seit 13. Juni 2014 (Freitag, der 13. für Konsumenten) geltenden Neuregelung des Fernabsatzrechts in der EU und nun auch in Deutschland, entfällt bei Rücksendungen die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene 40-Euro-Grenze für eine kostenfreie Rücksendung und Kunden müssen ab sofort die vollständigen Rücksendekosten (eigentlich) stets selber tragen. 

*Aber nicht bei uns!*

Bei Caseking ist bekanntlich nichts Standard und wir empfinden diese Neuregelung als eine Verschlechterung der Rechte unserer Kunden. Deshalb haben wir uns dazu entschlossen auf eine Anwendung des neuen Rechts zu verzichten. Wir werden die neue Gesetzeslage also ignorieren und die kundenfreundliche bisherige Praxis beibehalten. Das bedeutet: 

*Für unsere Kunden sind Rücksendungen ab 40 Euro Warenwert weiterhin kostenlos!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hoffen natürlich, dass unsere Kunden mit Ihrer Ware möglichst immer zufrieden sind, wer trotzdem von seinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen möchte, der kann dafür einfach unser praktisches Rückgabe-Formular nutzen und bekommt anschließend eine Paketmarke per E-Mail zugeschickt. Eine Angabe von Gründen - so wie von der neuen gesetzlichen Regelung ebenfalls gefordert - ist bei uns auch weiterhin *nicht notwendig*, denn wir akzeptieren nach wie vor Rücksendungen auch ohne eine Begründung.

Zum Rückgabe-Formular bei Caseking → Caseking.de - Rückgabe & Rücksendung

Die bereits angefallenen Versandkosten (Hinversand zum Kunden) werden im Falle eines vollständigen Widerrufs einer Bestellung ebenfalls komplett erstattet. Berechtigte Reklamationen im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Mängelhaftung (Gewährleistung) bleiben von dieser Neuregelung unberührt und sind nach wie vor versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Rikko_V2 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Weiterhin kostenlose Rücksendungen ab 40 Euro Warenwert bei Caseking!*

Immerhin ne gute Sache , Pluspunkt ^^
Wobei ich nicht der große Umtauscher bin , nur im Notfall .


----------

